# Solved: Gateway power supply test button



## heavybob (Jul 29, 2005)

Ok, I have never seen a power supply test button. My client has a Gateway midel MFATXSTLELP500s P 4 atx form factor - it will not power on all - when I opened the case - there is a small buttin on the side of the power supply with a blue sticker pointing to it that states " test button" so I pressed held it and all the fans come on but no video - when I let ig go everything turns back off - what does this mean? bad power supply or mobo or what? any help?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Could be either. Do you have any way of testing the power supply output? Multimeter?


----------



## heavybob (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks for replying ACACANDY,
I found this on the Gateway site _ I will try this first

The graphic shows the test switch, located on the side of this 160-Watt power supply. The test switch and LED have been added to the power supply to help better determine if a no-power situation is caused by the power supply or other components. 
The green LED is always on when the computer is powered on. If the computer is not receiving power, perform the diagnostic test below.


Diagnostic test 


Verify that the computer is turned off. 

Open the computer case. 

Remove all of the red, yellow, and black power connectors from all drives except the hard drive. Drives that may be present include floppy disk drives, optical (CD/DVD) drives, ZIP drives, and tape backup units (TBU). If more than one hard drives are installed, remove the power connector from all but one. 

Remove all power connectors from the motherboard. 

On the power supply, press and hold the test switch for five seconds. The green LED should turn on. 

If the LED turns on: 

The power supply is good and something that was plugged into the power supply is causing the computer to not turn on. 
Plug devices in one at a time, testing with the test switch between each device to determine what is causing the power issue. 
If all devices are plugged in and the light is working, the connections may have needed to be reseated, or it is possibly a power switch issue. 

If the LED does not turn on: 

Disconnect the power from the hard drive, and then plug in power to the opticaL drive. Press and hold the test switch for five seconds, and then determine whether the LED turns on. 
If it turns on, follow the steps in the "If the LED turns on" section above. 
If the LED still does not turn on, the problem is caused by the power supply. 

Confirm that power from the power supply is connected to the motherboard. Remove all cards and cables from the motherboard. 

Press and hold the test switch for five seconds, and then determine whether the green LED turns on. 

If the LED turns on, put the devices back in one at a time, testing between each device to determine what is causing the issue. 

If the LED does not turn on, the problem is caused by the motherboard.


----------



## heavybob (Jul 29, 2005)

Well as when I started - I press the test button and the LED comes on and the fan turns - with all devices and the motherboard plugged in - according to Gateway _ If all devices are plugged in and the light is working, the connections may have needed to be reseated, or it is possibly a power switch issue. I bypass the switch - same result - I have reseated everything - I still say bad mobo - will test with meter


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Since it's only a 160 watt  power supply, are you sure there aren't too many devices plugged into it?


----------



## heavybob (Jul 29, 2005)

Yes - I unplugged all devices but one - still the same - interesting, I checked the CPU and it was half way out of its socket - I re-seated it and still no luck - at least this may explain why it locked up on them and they had to power it down - I am no leaning toward mobo - but I will check the PSU


----------



## heavybob (Jul 29, 2005)

I put the PSU into another station and it works fine - I will quote a motherboard - but they probably will be better off with a new computer

Thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You might test the cpu as well....just in case, but I suspect you are right.


----------



## heavybob (Jul 29, 2005)

Thewy decide to replace the computer


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Probably the best way to go  Thanks for the update.


----------

